# colonoscopy question



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

When they do a colonoscopy do they monitor heart and blood pressure? I am having one on Thursday Mar. 14 and not sure about my blood pressure. I dont want to wait until my reg. physician is back to find out about blood pressure as that would mean another 6 weeks.During the procedure are they monitoring you vital signs?Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

If Canada is like the States, yes they monitor. Blood pressure may go up when you feel stressed, as in advance of a colonoscopy. Mine was up, but they gave it anyway. I was not conscious of anything, they had me doped up. You won't feel anything I'm pretty sure. Hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I was given a Diprovin drip for sedation during a Colonoscopy. They monitored my heart and blood pressure and breathing etc. I was all hooked up!!I donï¿½t know about other sedation but I suspect they do. You might want to call the place where the Colonoscopy is being done and ask.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh yes they monitor it all. They had me hooked up all over the place. Then the doctor came in and said I'm going to put something in your IV to make you sleepy. I said OK. Then it came over me real quick. I was so sleepy and out I went. The next thing I knew they woke me up telling me it was all done. I could not believe it, I felt like only a minute went by. So don't worry they keep an eye on you. Good luck


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Passtime they put you under when they do a colonoscopy (at least in SA they do) when your under anaesthetic they monitor your vital signs. Had same experience as gottogo went to sleep woke up feeling good and it was all over (but was still hooked up to heart monitor so know it was there all along)really isnt a problem


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Just had mine done a few hours ago. My BP was higher than normal due to anxiety. I also have an arrythmia, so I'm always worried about anesthesia. Everything went fine so don't worry.


----------

